# K1500



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

As anyone seen the k1500 on eBay for $299 buy it now. It in wc.
Just though i would let you guys know.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Link Plz.......


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Don't know how to do links from my cell phone.
Sorry.


----------

